# Корсеты



## dimon (11 Сен 2007)

Подскажите какой фирмы взять корсет пояснично-крестцовый.


----------



## Ell (11 Сен 2007)

На форуме дана подробная информация по корсетам и назначению. Воспользуйтесь поиском. И почитайте Доктора Ступина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2007)

Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.

В комплексной профилактике и лечении вертеброгенных болевых синдромов, важным элементом является иммобилизация пораженных позвоночных двигательных сегментов в период обострения, и профилактическая защитная фиксация позвоночника в период ремиссии.

При попытке классифицировать средства фиксации позвоночника можно, условно, выделить несколько групп защитных поясов и корсетов.

Первая группа пояса для защиты от холода. Стремление утеплить поясничный отдел позвоночника существовало во все времена, только раньше для этого применялись пояса из шести и меха животных. Современный утепляющий пояс это хлопчатобумажная или шерстяная ткань, способная плотно прилегать к телу. Такие пояса надевают, как правило, на голое тело, что придает им определённое рефлексотерапевтическое воздействие, за счет раздражения кожных покровов в зоне поражения. Время носки - постоянно в холодное время года.

Вторая группа корсеты для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, часто с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 20-25 см, для перекрытия 1-2 позвоночных двигательных сегментов. Здесь важно правильная носка корсета, т.е. только при работе, избыточных движениях, неконтролируемых движениях, при усталости в спине. Надевать пояс можно в любом положении, в том числе и стоя, лучше на майку или футболку, но можно и прямо на одежду – рубашку свитер. Время регулируется временем работы (на конвейере в поясе, на перекуре снимаем), в тоже время ношение пояса не отменяет правильного выполнения рабочих движений. Такие пояса выполняют как фиксирующую, так и утепляющую функцию, поэтому носить одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит.

Третья группа корсеты для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, всегда с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 30-35 см, для перекрытия подвижности всего поясничного отдела. Надеть пояс лучше в положении лежа, на майку или футболку, вставать осторожно через положение на боку. В положении лежа, необходимости в поясе нет, лишь некоторые пациенты отмечают необходимость спать в поясе, закрепленном на минимальном натяжении, что позволяет в момент переворачиваний с боку на бок, быстро затянуть пояс и сделать переворот с минимальной болью, после переворота пояс опять переводиться в минимальное натяжение. Время носки - постоянно на период острой боли.

Сейчас формируется четвертое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине: с магнитами, с электровоздействием, с парафином, с растяжением позвонков и т.д.

Делаем выводы:

- в холодное время года полезно утеплять поясничный отдел позвоночника и носить шерстяной или хлопчатобумажный пояс, применять одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит;

- для профилактики обострений и при хроническом болевом синдроме нужен корсет шириной 20 см;

- для острого периода нужен корсет шириной 30 см, но можно обойтись и только 20 см ширины, контролируя правильность движений в позвоночнике.


----------



## riply (7 Дек 2007)

Очень часто приходится перемещаться в автомобиле.При этом возникает несильная,но беспокоящая боль в пояснице,такое впечатление,что она накапливается.
Нужен ли корсет в данном случае? Каков оптимальный угол наклона сиденья.Для пассажира,конечно.
Верно ли,что корсет лучше всего надевать в положении лежа?


----------



## Ell (8 Дек 2007)

*riply*, воспользуйтесь поиском. На форуме более, чем достаточно, рекомендаций по этому вопросу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2007)

riply написал(а):


> Очень часто приходится перемещаться в автомобиле.При этом возникает несильная,но беспокоящая боль в пояснице,такое впечатление,что она накапливается.
> Нужен ли корсет в данном случае? Каков оптимальный угол наклона сиденья.Для пассажира,конечно.
> Верно ли,что корсет лучше всего надевать в положении лежа?



Теперь вам сюда:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/...1/pravilnaja-posadka-v-avtomobile-i?offset=10

Корсет если и спользовать, то только по окончании привычного времени езды. Т.е. если за рулём обычно пару часов подряд, то если за город, и часов на 6, то через пару часов можно пояс и одеть.

Корсет лёжа если и одевать лёжа, то в остром периоде, а в обычном применении (надо сменить колесо, можно и стоя).


----------



## riply (8 Дек 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь вам сюда:
> http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/...1/pravilnaja-posadka-v-avtomobile-i?offset=10
> 
> Корсет если и спользовать, то только по окончании привычного времени езды. Т.е. если за рулём обычно пару часов подряд, то если за город, и часов на 6, то через пару часов можно пояс и одеть.
> ...



Спасибо, Федор Петрович! Инфу по ссылку читал. Валик давно сделал. Вопрос задал потому, что лечащий врач убеждает надевать еще и корсет до посадки в машину и вообще применять его как можно чаще. В частности при обычной прогулке или езде на незначительные расстояния.
Я с этим не совсем согласен, по-моему, в этих случаях, от корсета больше вреда.


----------



## Lam0kk (23 Июл 2010)

А что скажете про такой?

Корсет жесткий грудо-пояснично-крестцовый взрослый КПЖ-03 (КГК-110)

Корсет жесткий грудо-пояснично-крестцовый взрослый
Показания к применению:


сложные нарушения осанки
компрессионные переломы тел позвонков (не более трех) I, II степени компрессии , в том числе у пожилых людей, страдающих остеопорозом
остеохондроз, спондилез, остеоартроз межпозвонковых соединений, смещение позвонков, нестабильность, наличие грыж межпозвонковых дисков
нарушение структуры тел позвонков в результате остеопороза, опухолевого, туберкулезного и др. процессов.период реабилитации после сочетанных травм и операций


----------



## x7153658349 (31 Мар 2011)

подскажите вот маме назначили пожизненное ношение корсета с утра до вечера , я сомневалась не ослабнут ли мышцы спины от этого.???
У нее протрузии дисков на уровне L3-L4 L4-L5 позвонков.Компессионный перелом тела Th11 Th12 L4 L5 позвонков .Деформируюший спинодиоз. Локальные склеротические изменения тела L1 позвонка.Остеопоратические изменения грудного и поясничного отдела позвоночника.Остехондроз грудного и поясничного отдела позвоночника.Дегенеративные изменения грудного и поясничного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2011)

Лечение остеопроза так же назначили?
От корсета не ослаблут, может появиться привычка к корсету, вернее к осутствии боли.
К томуже ношение корсета не освобождает вас от ЛФК.


----------



## Моби Дик (26 Май 2011)

Про "корсет жесткий грудо-пояснично-крестцовый взрослый КПЖ-03 (КГК-110)" - как раз, для пункта первого не стоит его носить - только усугубите. Сколиоз надо лечить, а осанку исправлять тренировками.


----------



## scarf (8 Ноя 2015)

При обострении и когда на даче пользуюсь  корсетом Norma с 6 ребрами. Имеется для поясничного отдела и для поясничного и  нижегрудного отделов. Второй повыше и нравится мне больше, так он в большей степени защищает и обездвиживает больной отдел.(основываюсь по личным ощущениям).


----------



## WowKinoDoch (30 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине...


Здравствуйте! Мой диагноз: Посттравматическая кифо-сколиотическая деформация грудопоясничного отдела позвоночника как исход компрессионного перелома 3ст на фоне остеопороза.Состояние после вертебропластики L1 ( 2006 год. ЦИТО) ДДЗП. Распространенный остеохондроз позвоночника. Диффузный остеопороз. Повторная операция дает высокий риск неудовлетворительного результата.  Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой корсет мне приобрести ( если рекомендовано пожизненное ношение). И  нужно ли  носить его постоянно? Спасибо!


----------



## Anasta (29 Апр 2016)

Корсеты лучше не носить. От них только вред. Фиксируют дисфункцию без шанса на восстановление.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2016)

Anasta написал(а):


> Корсеты лучше не носить. От них только вред. Фиксируют дисфункцию без шанса на восстановление.


Это вы где прочитали?
Тогда уж и гипс отмените при переломе, а то не так срастается.


----------



## Anasta (30 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это вы где прочитали?
> Тогда уж и гипс отмените при переломе, а то не так срастается.


Гипс при переломе и корсет при сколиозе это совершенно разные вещи.
В первом случае происходит фиксация для восстановления целостности тканей, во втором же происходит фиксация последствий ВНУТРЕННИХ хронических дисфункций


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2016)

Неправильно рассматриваете цели корсета при сколиозе. Как Вы думаете, почему его назначают не при сколиозе вообще, а при 3-4 ст?
Вы брекеты носите?


----------



## Anasta (30 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно рассматриваете цели корсета при сколиозе. Как Вы думаете, почему его назначают не при сколиозе вообще, а при 3-4 ст?
> Вы брекеты носите?


Дабы поставить точку в этом споре достаточно ответить на вопрос:

В чем причины сколиоза?

Уверена что ваш ответ на этот вопрос будет совершенно отличным от моего. Поэтому и разные мнения по поводу корсета.

О вреде корсета при любых степенях сколиоза известно не только квалифицированным врачам но и родителям бедных детей больных сколиозом. Поэтому покупают по назначению недалекого врача а потом выбрасывают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2016)

Anasta написал(а):


> Дабы поставить точку в этом споре достаточно ответить на вопрос:
> 
> В чем причины сколиоза?
> 
> ...


А Вы знаете в чем причина сколиоза! Почему не идете на нобелевкой?
Не ответили на вопрос. Правильно, трудно отвечать не имея знаний, а имея только мнение, неправильно сформированное интернетом.

Корсеты детям не покупают, кроме напоминателей осанки, а делают.
И делают только при наличии деформаций костей.
Все Ваши рассуждения хороши лишь при косметических формах сколиоза 1-2, поэтому высказывая мнение прибавляйте, что Вы не врач и это лишь ИМХО - Ваше личное мнение, не подтвержденное наукой.

Как всегда, на фоне незнания и непонимания еще и всё перепутали.
Есть нарушения осанки, есть сколиоз косметический, и есть сколиотическая болезнь (хуже перелома), когда без корсета пойдете на операцию или на инвалидность.

Дай Бог, чтобы последнее Вас не коснулось, когда люди волосы рвут на себе, сожалея о том, что вовремя не надели правильный корсет и получили горб как у Квазимодо.
Причем кривые зубы почему-то волнуют их волнуют больше, чем кривой позвоночник. Приходят со сколиозом 3 ст, без корсета и в брекетах, дороже этого корсета.


----------



## Anasta (30 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы знаете в чем причина сколиоза! Почему не идете на нобелевкой?
> Не ответили на вопрос. Правильно, трудно отвечать не имея знаний, а имея только мнение, неправильно сформированное интернетом.
> 
> Корсеты детям не покупают, кроме напоминателей осанки, а делают.
> ...


Если вы не способны в трех предложениях описать причину почему нужно носить корсет больным 3-4 степенью сколиоза (без латыни, "на пальца"), то возникают мысли что вы просто занимаетесь бизнесом (может вы как раз корсетами деньги зарабатываете?) или не имеете надлежащей врачебной квалификации.

Вместо доводов и фактов вы пока что вылили кучу эмоций и амбиций. Это вообще то стиль поведения женщин в не самые благоприятные периоды жизни. 

Причем это не я завела спор на тему корсета.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2016)

А спора нет. Есть незнание и есть знание.
На врачебном форуме можно спросить о том, как правильно, можно спросить почему, но выдавать свое мнение за истину нельзя. Врачи так не делают.
Если хотите знать, почему надо носить корсет при 3-4 степени, отвечайте на вопросы.
1. Это Вы где прочитали?
2. Как Вы думаете, почему его назначают не при сколиозе вообще, а при 3-4 ст?
3. Вы брекеты носите?

Только диалог, монологи не приветствую, даже в женские дни.


----------



## Дариялия (21 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте! Кто носил пояснично-крестцовый корсет при грыже? Какие последствия? Как оно вообще чувствуется?
Я вчера купила, потому что ноющая боль в пояснице стала сильнее. Но в нем болит еще сильнее. Может, это как-то связано с тем, что у меня еще и искривление позвоночника со школьных лет? Или я как-то не правильно его застегиваю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2017)

Покажите как?


----------



## Дариялия (2 Янв 2018)

Сейчас уже все в порядке. Мне доктор сказал, что я слишком затягивала корсет, а нужна лишь небольшая поддержка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2018)

Важно и на какой уровень!


----------



## Andrej1984 (6 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, где верх и где низ у корсета?
На фото внутренняя его часть


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2018)

@Andrej1984, корсет грудопоясничный?
У меня был такой и надевался он так (той стороной, что поуже, вверх).


----------



## Andrej1984 (6 Фев 2018)

@La murr, вот он
Пояс-корсет усиленный Комф-Орт К 614 (35 см)

 

Он получается как бы с нахлестом на задницу одевается где то до середины ягодиц?

Почему спросил, одел сегодня его по другому, походил на ходунках, поймал ощутимый болевой приход в переходе пояснично-крестцовом, сейчас напоролся Трамадола, лежу. Да и было ощущение что он в пояснице или чуть ниже не до конца прижался


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2018)

Andrej1984 написал(а):


> Он получается как бы с нахлестом на задницу одевается где то до середины ягодиц?


Вспоминаю... Ну, да.


----------



## Andrej1984 (6 Фев 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> Вспоминаю... Ну, да.


Ну значит боль усилилась из за того что одел неправильно. Завтра ясно станет. Хоть бы стрелочки рисовали )))


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2018)

Andrej1984 написал(а):


> Хоть бы стрелочки рисовали )))


У меня вверху бирочка была пришита. 
Я вообще до поездки на операцию корсет неправильно надевала - мне было жутко неудобно, но я надеялась, что толк от ношения будет и терпела.
А после операции доктор, увидев меня в корсете, надетом правильно (в моём понимании), затянул мне резинки по бокам и - о, чудо! - стало легче и удобнее. 
Может и у Вас та же история?


----------



## Andrej1984 (6 Фев 2018)

@La murr, а боль была сильнее при неправильно надетом корсете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Andrej1984 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, где верх и где низ у корсета?
> На фото внутренняя его часть


Уже вверх.


----------



## Andrej1984 (6 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо. Дело было не в бобине ))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Не думаю что обострение от неправильно одетого корсета, скорее от большей ходьбы.


----------



## Andrej1984 (6 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, и что делать? Не ходить? Сегодня итак почти не ходил. Всё ЛФК лёжа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Ходить. Постепенно наращивая нагрузку.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (4 Мар 2018)

Добрый день! Кто какой корсет использовал после операции по удалению грыжи L5-S1? У меня есть фирмы Тривес, пояснично-крестцовый высотой 21 см, с 6-ю рёбрами жесткости, с двойной  стяжкой. Вот думаю, такой высоты достаточно или подобрать другой корсет?
Например, вот такие варианты фирмы Орто-КПК 200 или КПК 110? (Что обозначают цифры 200 и 110)

  

 

Правда у вариантов фирмы Орто 4 ребра жёсткости ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2018)

21 см хорошо.
В первый месяц можно и выше.


----------



## Andrej1984 (5 Мар 2018)

35 см вот где хорошо ))) правда, видимо, всем по потребностям


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2018)

Andrej1984 написал(а):


> 35 см вот где хорошо ))) правда, видимо, всем по потребностям


Вам 35, все правильно.
И в первый месяц после операции - 35.
Разные задачи.
35 - фиксация региона
20 - фиксация сегмента


----------



## Andrej1984 (28 Мар 2018)

Всё теперь у меня 2 корсета по 35 см ))
Один носить, второй в душ ходить.
Почему они растягиваются так быстро? Пару месяцев и всё.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2018)

Есть корсеты для непостоянной носки, они дешевле и с плохими липучками. А для постоянной - дорогие.


----------



## Andrej1984 (28 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, понятно, не знал ))


----------



## Andrej1984 (18 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а если корсет сверху ещё ремнём перетянуть, толк будет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

А ширина ремня?


----------



## Andrej1984 (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, обычный


----------



## olga68 (19 Апр 2018)

@Andrej1984, а жесткий грудо-поясничный не хотите попробовать? По-моему есть у Фёдора Петровича на сайте. Конечно, цена кусается, но может стоит? В больнице видела в таком женщину, говорила, что лучше, чем полужесткий. Сама не пробовала, но если будет ещё Операция, то обязательно куплю.
@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, здравствуйте, а доставка до Новосибирска, не знаете, сколько по времени? Просто если вдруг оперировать не будут (не исключаю и такое развитие событий), заказывать сейчас смысла нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Andrej1984 написал(а):


> Обычный


Ремень для брюк 2-3 см.
Можно, это скорее замена липучкам будет.


olga68 написал(а):


> @Andrej1984, а жесткий грудо-поясничный не хотите попробовать? По-моему есть у Фёдора Петровича на сайте. Конечно, цена кусается, но может стоит? В больнице видела в таком женщину, говорила, что лучше, чем полужесткий. Сама не пробовала, но если будет ещё Операция, то обязательно куплю.
> @Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, здравствуйте, а доставка до Новосибирска, не знаете, сколько по времени? Просто если вдруг оперировать не будут (не исключаю и такое развитие событий), заказывать сейчас смысла нет.


Почта 7-10 дней.


----------



## olga68 (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, подскажите пожалуйста, вот выбрала два корсета, не могу никак определиться. И в жестком ширина не указана ( может, не увидела?). После операции лучше же жесткий или динамический? Или цели разные?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Динамический конечно лучше.
Ещё и тем, что его можно использовать после операции.
Только зачем.
Вам на месяц достаточно полужёсткого высокого.
А потом перейдёте на 20 см.


----------



## olga68 (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня же сращения совсем нет. Ставят псевдоартроз. Так что хочу перестраховаться в полёте и после операции. Я уже два года в полужёстком 35 см. Ну, дома уже последнее время снимаю. А если без корсета похожу, то выгибает назад. Тяжело держать туловище. Сейчас, конечно, намного легче становится. Полужестких разной ширины уже целая коллекция.  Просто жесткий такой видела/щупала, а вот динамический только на картинке. А фото на сайте только с одной стороны(. Тогда доверюсь Вашему мнению, закажу динамический.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Нет.
Тогда жёсткий.
Динамический не пройдёт.

Вы когда примете решение, напишите заранее.
Мы поскребём по сусекам и пересмотрим цену для Вас.


----------



## olga68 (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое. Уже готова заказать. Напишите мои дальнейшие действия, если возможно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Размер и цены в Вашем регионе.


----------



## olga68 (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, у нас таких нетууу в магазинах. Все корсеты покупаю L, но через пару часов буду дома, померяю по Вашей таблице. Сейчас на МРТ еду. Напишу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

И мрт


----------



## olga68 (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, да я ТБС сделаю. На всякий случай, что то там болит, да и Олег Викторович с форума рекомендовал. Боюсь, от нагрузки за два года там тоже что нибудь. Но выложу в своей теме, снимки завтра отдадут. У нас все не быстро. А МРТ ПОП уже в мае, перед поездкой.


----------



## Andrej1984 (19 Апр 2018)

@olga68, боюсь что жёсткий может оказаться бесполезным в моём случае. Потому и не покупаю.


----------



## olga68 (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, размер корсета получился L. Готова заказать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Поставлю задачу. Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2018)

Ольга, напомните на каком уровне операция?


----------



## olga68 (20 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, L5-S1 - ТПФ. Письмо на почту с размером и адресом отправила. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2018)

Принято. Свяжется с Вами наш представитель.


----------



## Oldio (7 Июл 2020)

Здравствуйте уважаемый Федор Петрович, @Доктор Ступин. Подскажите пожалуйста подойдет ли корсет Норма 20 см (покупал в период острых болей) на послеоперационный период? Врач сказал, так как у меня большой живот, то сильно разницы в корсете нет 20 или 30 см, 30-ти сантиметровый все равно не будет выполнять свою функцию на 100%, главное чтобы удобно было. Здесь в больнице ларек фирмы ортека, сказали вам нужен корсет Ортез, цена 21 тр. Я вот и думаю есть ли смысл его покупать, ну если все хорошо, то на месяц примерно, а потом все равно носить 20-ти сантиметровый. Операция уже на днях, нужно срочно определиться. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2020)

20, вполне. Только одевать его надо под живот. Если непонятно, пришлите фото, поправим.
А 21 000 лучше пропить. В хорошем смысле этого слова.


----------



## Oldio (7 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, Док! Завтра выложу фотки, сейчас уже не буду трещать застежками в палате.


----------



## Oldio (8 Июл 2020)

Федор Петрович. Вот фотка, подскажите пожалуйста под живот это так одевать? Т.е. живот поднимаем к верху корсета и потом затягиваем?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

Разве корсет работает сидя?
Надо стоя и фото сбоку.


----------



## Oldio (19 Июл 2020)

Сказал врач, что маленький корсет и настоял на покупке другого. Вообщем купил за 13 тр корсет широкий


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2020)

После операции высокий правильно.


----------

